# The Beach Boys to bring "60 Years of the Sounds of Summer" to Calvert Marine Museum Aug 20



## Editor

*SOLOMONS – April 1, 2022 – *As The Beach Boys mark more than a half century of making music, the group continues to ride the crest of a wave unequalled in America’s musical history. The Beach Boys – who have become synonymous with the California lifestyle and an American icon to fans around the world -- will bring their “Sixty Years of the Sounds of Summer” tour to the PNC Waterside Pavilion in Solomons, Maryland, on Saturday, August 20, 2022. Tickets are $39 - $89 (additional fees apply) and will be available at www.calvertmarinemuseum.combeginning April 26th for CMM members and April 29nd for the general public.

Since the band’s co-founder, lead-singer and chief lyricist Mike Love penned the lyrics to The Beach Boys’ first hit, _“Surfin’”_ (1961), dozens of the bands chart toppers have become eternal anthems of American youth: _“Surfin’ USA,” “Surfer Girl,” “Fun, Fun, Fun,” “I Get Around,” “California Girls,” “Help Me Rhonda,” “Barbara Ann,” “Good Vibrations,” “Wouldn’t It Be Nice,” “Rock and Roll Music” and “Kokomo.”_

The Beach Boys have sold over 100 million records worldwide and have received more than 33 RIAA Platinum and Gold record awards. The Rock And Roll Hall of Famers were also honored at the 2001 Grammy Awards with the Lifetime Achievement Award. With more than five decades of touring under their belts, The Beach Boys have performed more concerts than any major rock band in history.

_Sounds Of Summer: The Very Best Of The Beach Boys_, Capitol/EMI's 30-track collection of the band's biggest hits, has achieved triple-platinum success with sales of more than three million copies in the U.S. since its release.

Most recently, the band released _Feel Flows – The Sunflower and Surf’s Up Sessions_ _1969-1971_ via Capital/Ume, a combination album and box set honoring the 50th anniversary of their timeless albums. The expansive 5CD and digital box set chronicles and explores in depth this metamorphic and highly influential 1969-1971 period of the band's legendary career. With newly remastered versions of _Sunflower_ and _Surf’s_ _Up_, the expansive collection features 135 tracks, including 108 previously unreleased tracks, live recordings, radio promos, alternate versions, alternate mixes, isolated backing tracks and a cappella versions, culled from the album sessions. The box set is available HERE.

The Beach Boys are led by Mike Love, who, along with longtime member Bruce Johnston, musical director Scott Totten, Brian Eichenberger, Christian Love, Tim Bonhomme, John Cowsill, Keith Hubacher and Randy Leago continue the legacy of the iconic band. This concert will not feature Brian Wilson, Al Jardine or David Marks.

Openers for The Beach Boys will include The Temptations and The Four Tops. The Temptations, often referred to as “American Music Royalty,” are world-renowned superstars of entertainment, revered for their phenomenal catalog of music and prolific career. Named the “#1 R&B/Hip Hop Artists of All Time” and one of the “125 Greatest of All Time Artists” by Billboard magazine, as well as one of the “100 Greatest Artists of All Time” by Rolling Stone Magazine, the group is truly a beloved national treasure. The Four Tops, known for their first Motown hit, “Baby I Need Your Loving” in 1964, made them stars and their sixties track record on the label is indispensable to any retrospective of the decade. Their songs, soulful and bittersweet, were across-the-board successes. “I Can’t Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch),” a No. 1 R&B and Pop smash in 1965, is one of Motown’s longest-running chart toppers; it was quickly followed by a longtime favorite, “It’s The Same Old Song” (No. 2 R&B/No. 5 \Pop).

As always, CMM members will be able to purchase tickets before the general public. To become a member and enjoy all that the museum has to offer year-round, visit www.calvertmarinemuseum.comor call 410-326-2042, ext. 8063.

Proceeds from the Waterside Music Series support the education and preservation efforts of the Calvert Marine Museum. This event would not be possible without the generous support of the community and many local businesses. Sponsors include: Prince Frederick Ford Chrysler Jeep Dodge Ram, PNC Bank, O’Brien Realty, Bozick Distributors, Inc., Bay Weekly, Sunshines Catering, Equity Resources, Inc., Solomons Inn Resort and Marina, 102.9 WKIK, SOMAR Communications, Quick Connections, Isaac’s Restaurant, Asbury-Solomons, The BayNet, Directmail.com, Southern Maryland - This is Living, Quality Built Homes, Southern Maryland Blue Crabs, Southern Maryland Newspapers, and Chick-fil-a - First Colony Center. If you are interested in becoming a sponsor, please contact Director of Development Bonnie Barrett at 410-326-2042, ext. 8065.

_Explore how the prehistoric past, natural environments, and maritime heritage come to life and tell a unique story of the Chesapeake Bay. The Calvert Marine Museum is open daily from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Admission is $9.00 for adults; $7.00 for seniors, military with valid I.D, AAA and AARP members; $4.00 for children ages 5 - 12; children under 5 and museum members are admitted free. For more information about the museum, upcoming events, or membership, visit the website at __www.calvertmarinemuseum.com__or call 410-326-2042. Follow us on __Facebook__, __Instagram__, and __Twitter__._


----------



## Grumpy

Led by Mike Love (81)..I think I will pass.


----------



## spr1975wshs

We last saw them at the ballpark in Omaha, NE when we were stationed at Offutt AFB. on their 25th anniversary tour.
Jan and Dean was the opener.


----------



## Gilligan

Saw them play in Michigan back around '77 and then at Calvert quite a few (15?) years ago.  Both were good concerts.


----------



## Grumpy

spr1975wshs said:


> We last saw them at the ballpark in Omaha, NE when we were stationed at Offutt AFB. on their 25th anniversary tour.
> Jan and Dean was the opener.


Saw them as openers for other acts a few times, never was a big Beachboy fan and the only thing I remember about them was when they opened for Chicago(I think) and it was the first time in a while that Brian Wilson was onstage with them, he looked totally out of it and all he did was play his organ and stare at the jumbo screen.


----------



## GregV814

Right place, right time...
When George H Bush was inaugurated, I answered the phone call from Matt Jardine, looking for armed guards for the BB's playing that night. Me and my compatriots met them at the 4 Seasons Hotel and chauffeured them about town, to and from. Al and his wife were bytches, Michael, his PA and some whores went to the Bayou, then I was asked to park on the west side of the jefferson memorial to watch the sunrise thru its pillars. Made $250.


----------



## Gilligan

Grumpy said:


> Saw them as openers for other acts a few times, never was a big Beachboy fan and the only thing I remember about them was when they opened for Chicago(I think) and it was the first time in a while that Brian Wilson was onstage with them, he looked totally out of it and all he did was play his organ and stare at the jumbo screen.


Wow..you *are* old. I saw them with Chicago too.


----------



## mitzi

Saw them in 1980 at the 4th of July celebration in DC. Should say I barely saw them, it was massive amount of people there (reported 500,000). It was a scorching hot, fun day.


----------



## Bann

Can't wait!!   They'll be playin' my song!!!!


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Saw them in 1980 at the 4th of July celebration in DC. Should say I barely saw them, it was massive amount of people there (reported 500,000). It was a scorching hot, fun day.


I was there!!!!


----------



## GregV814

Reverend Jim, (_"Taxi"_):   "Alex, I was at Woodstock, and I'm glad I was there".. 
Alex: "Yeah" ?
Rev. Jim : "There was 500,000 of us , If I wasn't there, there would have been only 499,999"


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> Can't wait!!   They'll be playin' my song!!!!


I didn't know your name was Rhonda!


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> Saw them in 1980 at the 4th of July celebration in DC. Should say I barely saw them, it was massive amount of people there (reported 500,000). It was a scorching hot, fun day.


I think I was supposed to go to that. I graduated that year, so it's really kind of a blur.


----------



## GregV814

Baa Baaa baaa...
You got me rockin and rollin

However I am surprised Bruce would team up with Mike Love. He has class. Did you know he replaced Glen Campbell as a guitarist when Brian started to delve into LSD?


----------



## TPD

Bann said:


> Can't wait!!   They'll be playin' my song!!!!





PrchJrkr said:


> I didn't know your name was Rhonda!


I ride the  - I just got it.


----------



## spr1975wshs

spr1975wshs said:


> We last saw them at the ballpark in Omaha, NE when we were stationed at Offutt AFB. on their 25th anniversary tour.
> Jan and Dean was the opener.


Side note: My dad's 1st cousin Alan Robinson played French horn on "God Only Knows."


----------



## GregV814

spr1975wshs said:


> Side note: My dad's 1st cousin Alan Robinson played French horn on "God Only Knows."


I'll bet he can tell some stories. Brian was a sonuvabytch to work for back in those days. It took countless musicians sometimes months to get one song down right. Then his paranoia set in.... Geeeeze.


----------



## spr1975wshs

I got the meet Alan Easter Sunday in 2017. He said he got the call from the studio a little after he went to bed for the night. "Alan, We need a horn player who can sight read and get it right!" He put his pants on over his PJs, drove there and got it in one take.

2 of the cousins of my generation of the family flew me out to LA so I could meet the last few cousins of my dad's generation. The family gathering was at June Foray's home, was best known as the voice of Rocky the Flying Squirrel. She did the voices of Cindy Lou Who in the TV "Grinch," the Chatty Cathy and Talky Tina (Twilight Zone) dolls, all the female voices on the Bullwinkle Show, the Grandmother spirit in Mulan among many hundreds of others.

I had a private visit with her the following Friday. June was a few months shy of her 100th birthday. She passed away just 54 days shy of that.


----------



## vraiblonde

*Openers for The Beach Boys will include The Temptations and The Four Tops.*


----------



## GregV814

their grandsons or POC's being drawn into undiverse slavery??


----------



## Grumpy

Is this gonna be a PBS fund drive?? They handing out greatest hits DVDs for any pledges?


----------



## Ken King

Bet there won't be an available wheelchair, walker, or cane for miles.


----------



## stgislander

Did you notice John Cowsill of The Cowsills fame is the drummer?


----------



## spr1975wshs

stgislander said:


> Did you notice John Cowsill of The Cowsills fame is the drummer?


I did not.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> Did you notice John Cowsill of The Cowsills fame is the drummer?


I didn't!


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> *Openers for The Beach Boys will include The Temptations and The Four Tops.*



One original member out of both of them (if he's still performing). I'll pass. They should call them cover acts.


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> One original member out of both of them (if he's still performing). I'll pass. They should call them cover acts.



These people are all like my parents' age so I don't really care so much about the individuals, just the music.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> These people are all like my parents' age so I don't really care so much about the individuals, just the music.


Exactly.   

When I went to see Earth, Wind & Fire 2-1/2 years ago at CMM - their signature "sound" was the same.  It was one of the very best concerts I've been to.   They've replaced almost all the members except a few - many originals have passed away.


----------



## Bann

As a matter of fact - the Michael Jackson tribute band that played for Running Hare Vineyard is probably one of the BEST Tribute shows I've ever been to!  I've been to 2 of those concerts and if they come again this year, I'll go again. It was a fun night out listening and dancing to MJ and J5 tunes. 

Not only is the performance worth every penny of the cost (which was under $75.00 a ticket) and the music insanely good - the performers are all nice people, as well. They were gracious and polite - posing for pictures for at least an hour after the show with MJ fans. (like myself!!!) 









						WHO'S BAD MUSIC | Who's Bad: The Ultimate Michael Jackson Experience
					

As the longest-running Michael Jackson tribute band, and the only one to predate his untimely passing, Who's Bad: The Ultimate Michael Jackson Experience has ignited crowds on every continent and can only be described as a jaw-dropping, musical must-see.




					www.whosbadmusic.com


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> These people are all like my parents' age so I don't really care so much about the individuals, just the music.



I guess because I liked them so much when I was young (I'm not as old as they would be lol), it just doesn't seem the same to me. I probably would like it if I were there.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Bann said:


> tribute band


One could say that the current incarnation of Blue Öyster Cult is one of the best Tribute Bands out there.
Only Buck (lead guitar and vocals) and Eric (vocals, rhythm guitar and keyboards) are left from 50 years ago.

They did release a new album in late 2020.


----------



## Grumpy

spr1975wshs said:


> One could say that the current incarnation of Blue Öyster Cult is one of the best Tribute Bands out there.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Grumpy said:


>



I have talked to Buck several times over the years, he and Eric love this skit. 
Buck said he has an MP3 of it to play on the car stereo while he is driving.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


>



I just KNEW someone would post it.


----------



## Grumpy

PrchJrkr said:


> I just KNEW someone would post it.


 I originally posted under the vid that 'you knew this was coming'..but erased it


----------



## Bann

spr1975wshs said:


> I have talked to Buck several times over the years, he and Eric love this skit.
> Buck said he has an MP3 of it to play on the car stereo while he is driving.


  That's great!!


----------



## GregV814

whoever thought back in the 60's that Brian would outlive all of them. Just like Keith Richards...
Maybe, just maybe , pharmaceuticals....


----------

